# Genetic, or mineral based?



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

So apparently I haven’t looked at my buck from the front recently, as I haven’t noticed until today that his knees bend inwards. I asked on a Facebook group the same question and am getting mixed answers, so I thought I’d ask here as well. If it’s genetic I’ll remove him from my breeding program, but if it’s mineral based, what are your thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do his parents look like? What do other offspring of his parents look like? Did he always have that conformation? What supplements do you give? You can't look at conformation and determine if it is genetic or not.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> What do his parents look like? What do other offspring of his parents look like? Did he always have that conformation?You can't look at conformation and determine if it is genetic or not.


This is what he looked like when he was younger. I’m not entirely sure about his parents since I do not own them, but I did message the breeder I got him from and asked about it. I honestly can’t tell if he’s always had a bend since I guess I never paid much attention to his legs until now, my bad, but it does look from the photo that there is a slight bend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

But you still don't know if it was genetic or mineral.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> But you still don't know if it was genetic or mineral.


Very true, which I guess is why I’m asking here. I’m trying to check off all the boxes of possibilities and hopefully learn some more.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

My fast growing line tends to need more selenium for support and get a bowed look to the front legs … after a dose of Bo se and letting them mature a bit more, they always straighten out. I would just give him some more time. Kids do wonky things during a growth spurt.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey i just saw this post on fb lol 
I agree with goatblessings.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It could be a case of uneven hoof trimming causing his legs to grow improperly. I've seen that happen.


----------



## goats-n-oats (11 mo ago)

I've been researching this a ton recently for my own buck. Neonatal copper deficiency can cause bad conformation, and adult copper deficiency can cause lameness that looks like CAE or ALS. Although from what I've read it usually affects the hind quarters.








Copper Deficiency in Goats - Musculoskeletal System - Merck Veterinary Manual


Learn about the veterinary topic of Copper Deficiency in Goats. Find specific details on this topic and related topics from the Merck Vet Manual.




www.merckvetmanual.com


----------

